

Introducing Project Seasponge: Quick and Easy Threat Modeling - jvehent
https://blog.mozilla.org/security/2015/04/02/introducing-project-seasponge-quick-and-easy-threat-modeling/

======
PeterWhittaker
I look forward to playing with this and have passed it to some of my security
consultant colleagues for their comments.

~~~
jeffbryner
Cool! The team will be excited for the feedback. They did great work so far.

